# Reboot or Halt issues

## Jamescgr

Dear Gentoo Forum,

I am having an issue with Gentoo x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

I have completed the installation, using genkernel and the machine boots and works fine.  The issue that I have is when I issue the reboot or halt command, the system either gets to the stage of : -

Remounting remaining filesystems readonly...

Powerdown

or 

Remounting remaining filesystems readonly...

Restarting

And then gives this error: -

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

The server is a Dell Poweredge 1950, 2 x Intel 2.33 GHz Dual Core Processors, 8GB RAM.

The strange thing is though I know its not a hardware issue as I have an identical server that experiences the same issues when using this version of the OS.  On this identical server I have now installed the AMD 64bit 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 release and this functions fine and is able to reboot/halt etc.  

The issue that I have though is that these servers are intended to be soft switches, but our manufacturer soft switch software will not run on a 64bit OS, it has to run on 32bit, therefore I am back to this error with the 32bit OS.

I have both machines running at the moment, one with x86 32bit and one with AMD 64bit, so I am wondering if I can compare anything between the two machines, to see maybe if this is an issue with the kernel, power options etc?

Can anyone please give me some direction on what this issue maybe, and where I can start investigating this?

Kind regards,

James

----------

## msalerno

Have you compared the 32-bit and 64-bit kernel configs?  Just boot each kernel up and copy the /proc/config.gz off to somewhere so that you can diff the two.  I would recommend paying close attention to the "Power management and ACPI options" section.

----------

## Hu

 *Jamescgr wrote:*   

> The issue that I have though is that these servers are intended to be soft switches, but our manufacturer soft switch software will not run on a 64bit OS, it has to run on 32bit, therefore I am back to this error with the 32bit OS.

 Could you clarify what you mean by "soft switch"?  Setting aside that your manufacturer is being unnecessarily difficult, I am doubtful that you cannot run their software on a system with a 64-bit kernel.  They may provide only precompiled x86 binaries, but a properly configured Gentoo/amd64 can run x86 binaries at virtually native speed, either by use of multilib or by preparing an x86 chroot.  Since the system has well more than 4GB of memory, I suggest getting the software into working order on an amd64 kernel and setting aside the problem seen on the x86 kernel.

----------

## Jamescgr

I have copied the two kernel configs off and named them x86config.gz and amdconfig.gz and then run a zdiff on the two files.

The differences that I can find or ACPI and power are: -

< CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

404d405

< # CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY is not set

431a433,435

> CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

> CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

> CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

< CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

> CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER=m

Do you think any of these could cause the issues of not being able to reboot in the 32bit Kernel?

In relation to Hu's question, the server will be a VOIP Soft Switch Platform, our provider is called Topex, the system will be a MulitGateway VOIP Switch.  They have advised that there software was compiled and refined for a 32bit Kernel, and have advised us that the software will experience issues when running on a 64bit Kernel.  I will go back to them with your comments and see what they say.

For completness I have put the entire extract of the zdiff output below, please can I ask you to take a look and see if any of these differences could have an impact on the reboot/halt issue that I am experiencing: - 

4c4

< # Tue Jul 13 19:54:47 2010

---

> # Fri Aug  6 14:30:11 2010

6,8c6,8

< CONFIG_64BIT=y

< # CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

< CONFIG_X86_64=y

---

> # CONFIG_64BIT is not set

> CONFIG_X86_32=y

> # CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

10,11c10,11

< CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

< CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

---

> CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

> CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

22c22

< CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

---

> # CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

26d25

< CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

27a27

> CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO=y

33c33

< CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

---

> # CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

40c40

< CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

---

> # CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

43c43

< CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

---

> # CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

45c45

< CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

---

> # CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

54c54

< CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

---

> CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

57c57,58

< # CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

---

> CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

> CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

92c93

< CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

---

> CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

113c114

< CONFIG_UID16=y

---

> # CONFIG_UID16 is not set

131d131

< CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

137d136

< # CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

165c164

< # CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

---

> CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

176a176

> CONFIG_LBDAF=y

179d178

< CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

232c231,236

< # CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

---

> # CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

> CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

> # CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

> # CONFIG_X86_MRST is not set

> # CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

> # CONFIG_X86_32_NON_STANDARD is not set

239c243

< # CONFIG_M486 is not set

---

> CONFIG_M486=y

263c267,268

< CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

---

> # CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

> CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

265c270

< CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

---

> CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

268a274,275

> CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

> CONFIG_X86_F00F_BUG=y

270,274c277,282

< CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

< CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

< CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

< CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

< CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

---

> CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

> CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

> CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

> CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

> CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

> CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

276a285

> CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

279,281c288,290

< # CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

< CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

< CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

---

> CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

> CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

> # CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

283,287c292

< # CONFIG_GART_IOMMU is not set

< # CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

< # CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

< CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

< CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

---

> # CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

289,290c294

< # CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

< CONFIG_NR_CPUS=16

---

> CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

301a306

> # CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set

304a310,311

> CONFIG_VM86=y

> CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

305a313

> CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

309,317c317,328

< CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

< CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

< CONFIG_NUMA=y

< # CONFIG_K8_NUMA is not set

< CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

< CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

< CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

< CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

< CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

---

> # CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

> CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

> # CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

> # CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

> # CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT is not set

> # CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

> CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

> CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

> # CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

> CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

320,321c331

< CONFIG_ARCH_MEMORY_PROBE=y

< CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

---

> CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

323c333

< # CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

---

> CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

325,335c335,338

< CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

< CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

< CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

< CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

< CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

< CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

< CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

< CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

< CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

< CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG_SPARSE=y

< CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTREMOVE=y

---

> # CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

> CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

> CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

> CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

338,339c341

< CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

< CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

---

> # CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

347a350

> # CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

349a353

> # CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

364c368

< CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x2000000

---

> CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

366c370,371

< CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

---

> CONFIG_X86_NEED_RELOCS=y

> CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

368c373

< CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

---

> # CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

371,372d375

< CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTREMOVE=y

< CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

397d399

< CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

404d405

< # CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY is not set

431a433,435

> CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

> CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

> CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

432a437

> CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

433a439,440

> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

434a442,445

> CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

> CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

> CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

> CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER=m

439a451

> # CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

444,448d455

< # Memory power savings

< #

< # CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

< 

< #

451a459,464

> # CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

> # CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

> # CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

> # CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

> CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

> CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

453a467

> CONFIG_PCI_OLPC=y

467a482,491

> CONFIG_ISA=y

> CONFIG_EISA=y

> CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y

> CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

> CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

> # CONFIG_EISA_NAMES is not set

> # CONFIG_MCA is not set

> CONFIG_SCx200=m

> CONFIG_SCx200HR_TIMER=m

> CONFIG_OLPC=y

484a509,511

> CONFIG_I82365=m

> CONFIG_TCIC=m

> CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

492d518

< CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

494c520,521

< # CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

---

> CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

> # CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

496,500c523

< CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

< # CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

< CONFIG_COMPAT=y

< CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

< CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

---

> CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

502d524

< CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

543c565,582

< # CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

---

> CONFIG_IPV6=m

> # CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

> # CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

> # CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

> # CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

> # CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

> # CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

> # CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

> # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

> # CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

> # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

> # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

> # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

> # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

> # CONFIG_IPV6_SIT is not set

> # CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

> # CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

> # CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

555,572c594

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

< # CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

< # CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

< CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=m

< CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

< CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

< CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

< CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

---

> # CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

576,578c598

< CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT is not set

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP is not set

---

> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

584d603

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

586c605

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE is not set

---

> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

588,589c607

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER is not set

---

> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m

591,594d608

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT is not set

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK is not set

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

599d612

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

616d628

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE is not set

628,630c640

< CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

< CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

---

> # CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4 is not set

641d650

< # CONFIG_NF_NAT is not set

643d651

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP is not set

649a658,677

> 

> #

> # IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

> #

> # CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

782a811,812

> CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

> # CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

785a816

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

887a919

> CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

888a921,923

> CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

> CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

> CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

908a944

> CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

918a955

> # CONFIG_SCSI_FLASHPOINT is not set

924a962

> CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

930a969,970

> # CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

> # CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

933a974

> CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

942a984,985

> CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

> CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

946a990,991

> CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

> CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

948a994,1000

> CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

> CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

> CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

> CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

> CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

> CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

> CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

954a1007

> CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

955a1009

> CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

991a1046,1047

> CONFIG_PATA_CS5535=m

> CONFIG_PATA_CS5536=m

999a1056

> CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP=m

1003c1060

< # CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

---

> CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY=m

1016a1074

> CONFIG_PATA_QDI=m

1026a1085

> CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB=m

1093d1151

< CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

1130a1189

> # CONFIG_MDIO_GPIO is not set

1136a1196,1201

> CONFIG_EL1=m

> CONFIG_EL2=m

> CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

> CONFIG_EL16=m

> CONFIG_EL3=m

> CONFIG_3C515=m

1138a1204,1209

> CONFIG_LANCE=m

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

> CONFIG_WD80x3=m

> CONFIG_ULTRA=m

> CONFIG_ULTRA32=m

> CONFIG_SMC9194=m

1139a1211,1213

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

> CONFIG_NI52=m

> CONFIG_NI65=m

1153a1228,1229

> CONFIG_AT1700=m

> CONFIG_DEPCA=m

1154a1231,1242

> CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

> CONFIG_E2100=m

> CONFIG_EWRK3=m

> CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

> CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

> CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

> CONFIG_HPLAN=m

> CONFIG_LP486E=m

> CONFIG_ETH16I=m

> CONFIG_NE2000=m

> CONFIG_ZNET=m

> CONFIG_SEEQ8005=m

1165a1254

> CONFIG_AC3200=m

1166a1256

> CONFIG_APRICOT=m

1172a1263

> CONFIG_CS89x0=m

1173a1265

> CONFIG_LNE390=m

1176a1269,1270

> CONFIG_NE3210=m

> CONFIG_ES3210=m

1400a1495,1496

> CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

> CONFIG_COSA=m

1401a1498

> CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

1414a1512,1513

> CONFIG_N2=m

> CONFIG_C101=m

1420a1520

> CONFIG_SDLA=m

1432a1533,1535

> CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR=m

> # CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_SUNI is not set

> CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_IDT77105=y

1491a1595

> CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

1493a1598

> CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

1530c1635

< # CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

---

> CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=m

1550a1656,1657

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_GPIO is not set

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MATRIX is not set

1567a1675

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_OLPC is not set

1570a1679,1682

> CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

> CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

> CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

> CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

1571a1684

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_GPIO is not set

1592a1706

> CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HTCPEN=m

1621a1736

> CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS=m

1630a1746

> # CONFIG_INPUT_GPIO_ROTARY_ENCODER is not set

1669a1786,1790

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT=m

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT=m

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_BOCA=m

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXAR_ST16C554=m

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_HUB6=m

1695a1817

> CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

1701a1824

> CONFIG_DTLK=m

1703a1827

> # CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

1712a1837

> # CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

1713a1839,1840

> # CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

> # CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

1760a1888

> # CONFIG_I2C_GPIO is not set

1774a1903

> CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

1776a1906

> CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

1787c1917,1949

< # CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

---

> CONFIG_GPIOLIB=y

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_GPIO is not set

> # CONFIG_GPIO_SYSFS is not set

> 

> #

> # Memory mapped GPIO expanders:

> #

> # CONFIG_GPIO_IT8761E is not set

> # CONFIG_GPIO_SCH is not set

> 

> #

> # I2C GPIO expanders:

> #

> # CONFIG_GPIO_MAX7300 is not set

> # CONFIG_GPIO_MAX732X is not set

> # CONFIG_GPIO_PCA953X is not set

> # CONFIG_GPIO_PCF857X is not set

> # CONFIG_GPIO_ADP5588 is not set

> 

> #

> # PCI GPIO expanders:

> #

> # CONFIG_GPIO_CS5535 is not set

> # CONFIG_GPIO_BT8XX is not set

> # CONFIG_GPIO_LANGWELL is not set

> 

> #

> # SPI GPIO expanders:

> #

> 

> #

> # AC97 GPIO expanders:

> #

1793a1956

> CONFIG_BATTERY_OLPC=m

1854a2018

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT15 is not set

1914a2079,2080

> # CONFIG_UCB1400_CORE is not set

> # CONFIG_TPS65010 is not set

1918a2085

> # CONFIG_MFD_TIMBERDALE is not set

1938,1939c2105,2109

< CONFIG_AGP=y

< # CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

---

> CONFIG_AGP=m

> CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

> CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

> CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

> CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

1940a2111

> CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

1941a2113

> CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

1942a2115

> CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=m

1998a2172

> # CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

2043a2218

> # CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

2083,2084c2258,2259

< # CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

< # CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

---

> CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ=m

> CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ=m

2087a2263

> CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB=m

2096a2273

> CONFIG_SND_WSS_LIB=m

2097a2275

> CONFIG_SND_SB8_DSP=m

2098a2277,2309

> CONFIG_SND_ISA=y

> CONFIG_SND_ADLIB=m

> CONFIG_SND_AD1816A=m

> CONFIG_SND_AD1848=m

> CONFIG_SND_ALS100=m

> CONFIG_SND_AZT2320=m

> CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=m

> CONFIG_SND_CS4231=m

> CONFIG_SND_CS4236=m

> CONFIG_SND_ES968=m

> CONFIG_SND_ES1688=m

> CONFIG_SND_ES18XX=m

> CONFIG_SND_SC6000=m

> CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC=m

> CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME=m

> CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX=m

> CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE=m

> CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB=m

> # CONFIG_SND_JAZZ16 is not set

> CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2=m

> CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848=m

> CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231=m

> CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X=m

> CONFIG_SND_MIRO=m

> CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

> CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

> CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

> CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

> CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY=m

> CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE=m

> CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT=m

> CONFIG_SND_MSND_PINNACLE=m

> # CONFIG_SND_MSND_CLASSIC is not set

2121c2332

< # CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

---

> CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO=m

2181a2393

> CONFIG_SND_SIS7019=m

2236c2448

< CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=m

---

> # CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON is not set

2383a2596

> # CONFIG_USB_GPIO_VBUS is not set

2422a2636

> # CONFIG_LEDS_GPIO is not set

2428a2643

> # CONFIG_LEDS_LT3593 is not set

2436a2652

> # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_GPIO is not set

2450d2665

< # CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPATH is not set

2500a2716

> # CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

2593d2808

< CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

2781a2997

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set

2791a3008

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

2857a3075,3076

> # CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

> CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

2936d3154

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_FPU=m

2949c3167

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=m

2963d3180

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH_CLMUL_NI_INTEL is not set

2969,2970c3186

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL=m

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

2981c3197

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64=m

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586=m

2987c3203

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=m

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

3001c3217,3220

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

3012a3232

> # CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

Thanks for all you assistance, it is much appreciated.

Kind regards,

James

----------

## msalerno

I would make the power settings from the 32-bit kernel match the 64-bit.  Also, you should really strip comments, it will greatly reduce the number of lines to analyze.

----------

## Hu

 *Jamescgr wrote:*   

> In relation to Hu's question, the server will be a VOIP Soft Switch Platform, our provider is called Topex, the system will be a MulitGateway VOIP Switch.  They have advised that there software was compiled and refined for a 32bit Kernel, and have advised us that the software will experience issues when running on a 64bit Kernel.  I will go back to them with your comments and see what they say.

 That sounds like a fancy way of asserting that they would prefer not to support the application on amd64, possibly due to lack of resources on their part.  This is fair and perhaps necessary if they are unwilling or unable to release the source so that the community can tune it to 64-bit mode.

There are two ways to interpret their claim that there will be issues on a 64-bit kernel.  The first way is that they tried to compile their program to run natively on amd64 and found problems with it, which would be bugs in the VOIP code that they ought to fix.  The second way is that they ran the x86 code on both an x86 kernel and an amd64 kernel, and that the results differed noticeably between native x86 and an amd64 using IA32 emulation.  This would likely be a bug in IA32 emulation support on the amd64 kernel.  As far as I know, it is intended that an x86 program running in compatibility mode experience an environment that is as close as possible to an x86 program on an x86 kernel.

All this assumes they provided you with a closed source user program (or set of programs), and that there are no closed kernel modules involved.  Is that correct?  If you have closed kernel modules involved, the situation is much more complex.  The amd64 kernel can run x86 user programs in IA32 emulation mode, but cannot load IA32 kernel modules.  Additionally, if you are loading closed kernel modules, you will taint the kernel and all bets are off on stability and upstream support.

Comment stripping can be done more easily with grep -E '^[^#]'.

----------

## Jamescgr

Hu - yes I don't think they would release it, they charge a lot for the software and wouldn't want it emerging into the public realm.  We are trying to get further answers from them as your explanation seems very fair to us.

In relation to the suggested path for resolving the issues though, I have tried copying all ACPI and Power options from the 64bit Kernel to the 32bit Kernel, but still experienced the same problem.  I then went even further and compared the Kernel's side by side and where appropriate copied over all settings so that the Kernel's where almost matching (apart from 64bit related config), I also copied the module list from the 64bit Kernel to the 32bit Kernel, although these were almost identical anyway, but unfortunately I am still getting the error at either the Restarting system or Powerdown stage: -

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

do_IRQ: 0.101 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)

Any further ideas as to what this can be, is there anyway to stick it into debug mode for the restart/halt stage and tail the information out to a file to try and identify what it is actually trying to do when I get this error?

Thanks,

James

----------

## Jamescgr

Good afternoon all,

I continued to bash around after posting my last comments and read up on some kernel bootloader options on the Gentoo installation manual and came across acpi=off.  Therefore I came to the conclusion that ACPI can be turned off as a whole, and as you have suggested the issue does seem to be related to the ACPI fucntions, therefore I re-compiled the kernel and disabled all ACPI function.

The machine is going to be a server and will not use any advanced power management therefore I am happy that I don't reallty need this.

Brought the machine back online, issued the reboot command and hey presto issue has gone!  And the machine reboots ok, the only problem I have now is with a few modules that are complaining but I imagine these will be related to the ACPI stuff, so will hunt these down and remove them from the autoload file.

So I am happy with that, thanks all, much appreciation for your help  :Smile: 

----------

